# Dortmund - Germany



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Dortmund :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

50.

IMG_9416 by Momo1435, on Flickr

51

IMG_9424 by Momo1435, on Flickr

52.

IMG_9440 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

53.

IMG_9461 by Momo1435, on Flickr

54.

IMG_9463 by Momo1435, on Flickr

55.

IMG_9477 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Good photos from Dortmund! Many grey buildings, but still some interesting architecture. I know they have some tall highrises in the city center as well.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

56.

IMG_9498 by Momo1435, on Flickr

57.

IMG_9500 by Momo1435, on Flickr

58.

IMG_9504 by Momo1435, on Flickr


59.

IMG_9507 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

60.

IMG_9515 by Momo1435, on Flickr

61.

IMG_9526 by Momo1435, on Flickr

62.

IMG_9543 by Momo1435, on Flickr

63.

IMG_9549 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

64.

IMG_9569 by Momo1435, on Flickr

65.

IMG_9571 by Momo1435, on Flickr

66.

IMG_9601 by Momo1435, on Flickr

67.

IMG_9624 by Momo1435, on Flickr

68.

IMG_9638 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Great and unpretentious view of Dortmund! Still in love with the Kreuzviertel pictures! :cheers:

Do you live in Dortmund? Hope you share more photos


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm not from Dortmund, I was just visiting the city for a weekend mainly to attend a concert.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Momo1435 said:


> I'm not from Dortmund, I was just visiting the city for a weekend mainly to attend a concert.


Oh thats great? A concert at the Westfalenhallen or FZW? Do you have photos of the location?


----------



## baerd (Nov 15, 2016)

Kaufmann said:


> Great and unpretentious view of Dortmund! Still in love with the Kreuzviertel pictures! :cheers:


Yeah, cool details!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Kaufmann said:


> Oh thats great? A concert at the Westfalenhallen or FZW? Do you have photos of the location?



It was at the FZW, in the smallest of the 2 stages. It was a very small concert by a Japanese girl group, with just under 200 people in the crowd. Here's a picture with the fans like me who came early. 


20170917_155707 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dortmund


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I... Really cannot bring myself to like the city. I think it's actually the weather that affects my view more than the city itself. It just seems to lack any soul in these photos. 

Interesting shots, but... Grim.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I do like to take pictures of places in a city that are a bit awkward. But that wasn't too difficult to do in Dortmund. It's not picturesque, but there doesn't seem to have been a policy to create a pleasant modern environment all through the central areas or go back to do an all out retro remake. 

It has it's charms, I can appreciate it, but I can understand that it's not for everybody.


----------

